# anyone been to Missinaibi Ontario ?



## LeoRn (May 21, 2008)

Hoping to hear from someone who has been to Missinaibi Lake near Chaplaeu Ontario I,m headed up on 7/12/09 would appreciate any advice/info


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

LeoRn said:


> Hoping to hear from someone who has been to Missinaibi Lake near Chaplaeu Ontario I,m headed up on 7/12/09 would appreciate any advice/info


Have been to Dog Lake at Missinabi, but not Missinabi Lake.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

been to dog lake, a long time ago, ( mid 1970's , with my parents) forget the name of the place we stayed at, but it used to be a church camp in the 1940's - was on an island, has their own delco plant ( they had electric from 6 am till midnight) and a nice little bar/ restaurant at the lodge. fishing for smallies was execllent, some decent lake trout fishing with downriggers, etc, excellent northern and walleye fishing. can't remember the name of the place , but would like to definately go back !!! had an awesome time with the smallies !!! GB


----------



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

LeoRn, I'm heading up that way myself May 15th. When I get back I will send you a report.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

rdevincenzi said:


> LeoRn, I'm heading up that way myself May 15th. When I get back I will send you a report.


Dress warm and take plenty of provisions!


----------

